# Using a phone for GPS without Data Service



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

I recently got the Verizon Galaxy Nexus, which means my Droid Charge is sitting here collecting dust. The only data connection it has is my home wifi.

Is there a way to effectively use the old phone as a GPS without a data connection? I pre-cached all of the surrounding area in Google Maps but it doesn't seem to work very well for GPS dependent apps once I'm off of my wifi connection. I'd like to be able to use it to run with and get distance and speed info.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could try tethering it to your gnex, but that might be ineffective, as your best bet might be using your gnex for what you want. Why not use your gnex?


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> You could try tethering it to your gnex, but that might be ineffective, as your best bet might be using your gnex for what you want. Why not use your gnex?


Just trying to get as much use out of the old phone. If I can use it to run, then the Nexus won't run the risk of getting sweaty. And since I don't have the Nexus car dock (and refuse to get it until the one with pogo pins is available) I could still use the Charge for GPS navigation.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

During my last trip to Iraq, I used CardioTrainer on my N1 to track my runs.. Worked quite well even without data service for recording distance, time, pace, route, etc.

I've also used CoPilot on my N1 for GPS navigation without data service. It's definitely doable.


----------

